# Cartier Santos - Men's 29mm



## lgbalfa (May 24, 2008)

I have a Cartier Santos (men's - 29mm) from the 90's.

Still a beautiful watch but small by today's standards.

For those that own this size (male), do you still wear it often?

I'd like the 39.5mm size eventually, so I might just give this one to my wife.

Thanks


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't have this particular watch, but I do have a Longines square watch from 1964 that is a family heirloom. It's 25mm x 25mm and while I wouldn't get rid of it for anything, I do not wear it. Too small.


----------



## kenng012 (Dec 11, 2018)

My goodness. A 29mm MEN's? How times have changed.


----------



## Isaac Uwins (Mar 3, 2018)

I definitely have a preference for smaller watches, despite having an average - above average sized wrist, and I would say while I still occasionally wear watches around 33mm, about the same as the 29mm square santos imo, my preferred size is around 36-38mm. I think the current medium sized santos is a perfectly sized watch.


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

"I have a Cartier Santos (men's - 29mm) from the 90's."

Coincides with men's waistlines...I use to have a 32" waist, 
went up to 40".

But I got smart, 
and am now back down to a 32"...
who in their right mind eats more than they need...?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

I have (had) 2 Cartier Tank models. one is silver, the other gold. They were my go to pieces for a suit, special occasion. As times change they don't look right on my wrist any more. The last time I wore one to a wedding which was several years ago, I looked around at the other watches people were wearing and I realized I was hanging on to an era that had long passed me by. Since than they have been watch case Queens. I love looking at them, but it makes me sad knowing they wouldn't get the wrist time they deserve. my SO liked them but wouldn't wear them because she didn't like the style bands they had. She thought they were too masculine. Recently I decided to change the straps to a more femine strap. I was surprised how reasonably prices two small bands were from Cartier. I was even more impressed when I saw how they shipped them. Cartier does it right. It's very impressive. I had the new straps put on and new batteries put in both watches. Now my lovely girlfriend basically has two Cartier watches that she now LOVES and wishes she liberated them from my watch box many years ago. They really do look perfect on her wrist. She is fairly tall at 5' 7" and the watch nearly covers her wrist from top to bottom Watching her wear and enjoy the watches has rekindled my love for the brand and I will be looking to add another Cartier to my collection. Something in the 34mm to 38mm range. That's a perfect size for me.


----------



## lgbalfa (May 24, 2008)

I decided to give my Cartier Santos (29mm) to my wife.

Looks perfect on her.

Eventually, I plan on getting a Cartier Tank Solo Large as I still would love to own another Cartier watch.

Thanks


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

A 29mm square watch on the wrist feels very much like a 34/35mm round case.
Now, it might well be that you feel this is too small for you, but I am quite satisfied with it, nor do I think it looks particularly incongruous (at least on my 6 3/4in wrist).
Here's a nice pic for comparison:


----------



## watchbreather2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes for me a 29mm watch would be too small,I had a 34mm rolex yachtmaster and it was a great watch but still felt a bit small on my wrist


----------



## bbgbg19 (Aug 10, 2019)

My wrist is on the larger side at about 7.5" but honestly I didn't find that the medium 29mm watch was so bad; honestly I'd probably pick it over the large. It's super comfortable and the proportions are awesome.


----------



## bbgbg19 (Aug 10, 2019)

My wrist is on the larger side at about 7.5" but honestly I didn't find that the medium 29mm watch was so bad; honestly I'd probably pick it over the large. It's super comfortable and the proportions are awesome.

View attachment 14898479


----------



## bbgbg19 (Aug 10, 2019)

oops - apologies for the duplicate, not sure what happened there...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

M_Milaguet said:


> A 29mm square watch on the wrist feels very much like a 34/35mm round case.
> Now, it might well be that you feel this is too small for you, but I am quite satisfied with it, nor do I think it looks particularly incongruous (at least on my 6 3/4in wrist).
> Here's a nice pic for comparison:
> View attachment 14892747


Isn't a Day-Date 36mm?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

The Thomas J said:


> Isn't a Day-Date 36mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Hence the tentative claim that a 29mm Santos feels like a 34/35mm round case watch on the wrist....


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

M_Milaguet said:


> Hence the tentative claim that a 29mm Santos feels like a 34/35mm round case watch on the wrist....


Ahh ok, I understand now. Very good comparison.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

